# Hello, I'm Ashley!...what IS this???!?!...HELP!!!



## ashpankey (Jul 8, 2011)

i posted this in the wrong section, so i am posting it here....can anyone tell me what kind of pattern this is, and where i might purchase it??....google hasn't helped one bit!!!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have seen this type of pattern often with bedspreads and or afghans. I have something similar sitting in my living room. I can see from your picture that each square consists of three leaves, knit from corner increasing each side to the middle, then decreases each side, with approx 3 rows purl, an eyelet row, 3rows knit, and repeated to end of corner. Put together they form the pretty petals affect. It is old pattern. I'd search for knitted leaf pattern afghans or the like. I stopped to check through some of my old pattens but didn't find anything. I'm sure others will know something more helpful.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

It is taaken from a pram cover in a patons knitting book very old pattern


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

insanitynz said:


> It is taaken from a pram cover in a patons knitting book very old pattern


You might try patons or freevintageknitting.com if it's an older pattern. It looks beautiful. If you find it before I do, will you post it? I'll look for it too!

A


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Vintage Kinits has tons of old pattern books and can probably identify it for you and send, sell you the book. They emailed me two 17 page eBooks (hats and scarves from the '40s) just for looking at the site (I think it was from an ad on this forum). They also want any old patterns or books which they can digitalize for everyone.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I just found the pattern, I think from the picture. Here's the link on patons web site.
http://www.patonsyarns.com/patternbook.php?PBS=500598


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi here is a similar pattern for sale on ebay x
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Babys-Shawl-and-pram-cover-leaf-pattern-PATTERN-ONLY-/300570727241?pt=AU_Knitting&hash=item45fb695349#ht_1030wt_905


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

That just the most fabulous throw I've ever seen ! I hope you find the pattern.


----------



## rshseaeagle (Mar 6, 2011)

It is what they call a counterpane throw/afghan. There is a very pretty one in the Lace and Leaves for Baby book. Do a search on Ravelry for "counterpane" and you might come up with some others. It is a vintage pattern that has recently popped up with many adaptations. I have seen shawls, afghans, sweaters, shawls and other things using the same counterpane pattern. 
I hope this helps some. Try LionBrand website too, they might have one that is free!


----------



## Danilou (Apr 4, 2011)

wow, just gorgeous!


----------



## Danilou (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you so much. I will purchase the pattern. very nice.


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

have found this pattern, think is the same .

http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Bedspread_(Counterpane_with_Leaves)


----------



## vlau3 (May 4, 2011)

you can find this pattern at www.vintagepurls.net.nz for free
its call Princess Pran Cover from Stitch Needlecraft and Home Feature Magazine.


----------



## Margaree (May 24, 2011)

Found this in Ravelry from search for Patons:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/patons-pram-cover


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Ashley. I know this pattern very well. I made this years ago as a baby blanket. It's from a book called Brunswick babies. It's actually on the front cover. The company that printed this book (which I have had for about 30 years) is Brunswick worsted mills, inc., pickens, s.c 29671, u.s.a.There are quite a few nice patterns in tis book. If all else fails, I can print out the pattern for you. Let me know.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Margaree said:


> Found this in Ravelry from search for Patons:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/patons-pram-cover


I would love to get this pattern but HOW!! When Ravelry, which I belong to also, doesn't tell you how to get a pattern but shows it to you, what do you have to do to get it????


----------



## Long-Time knitter (Jul 9, 2011)

The original afghan pattern was called "Sweet Charlotte's Hush" my mother made these for years. She usually did it with white corners and three shades of green for the leaves. However, it knits up beautifully in any combination of colors. Of all the afghans I have seen this is the best!


----------



## Margaree (May 24, 2011)

You are so right. I just spotted the pattern and went from there. Now I see your problem. I sent them a message asking how to get the pattern. See what comes


----------



## Margaree (May 24, 2011)

Found it in Australian Patons site:
http://www.needlenook.com.au/wools/patons_patterns/Patons_book_1283_page_59.htm


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

ashpankey said:


> i posted this in the wrong section, so i am posting it here....can anyone tell me what kind of pattern this is, and where i might purchase it??....google hasn't helped one bit!!!


I know someone already found the pattern answer for you, but Google won't work as well as Ravelry.com to search for patterns. It's as addictive as KP is. have fun


----------



## rshseaeagle (Mar 6, 2011)

Ashley, 
It's actually a combination of the Patons counterpane square and the Brunswick babies square. If you can't find it, I have the Patons pattern and I think someone else said they have the Brunswick Babies Pattern


----------



## knittingsue (May 31, 2011)

I have just bought the knitting pattern on e bay from dorrie52, can't wait to get started on it.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks.
I started copying this pattern on paper to start it. It is the ideal non-sock portable knitting pattern! 4-6 could be a baby throw, it could be a lap throw, one might check it out for a scarf.... I don't have access tpo e-bay. Could you send us page 10? I want to have a square done instantly.l


----------



## Danilou (Apr 4, 2011)

how many rows do you start with?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

knittingsue said:


> I have just bought the knitting pattern on e bay from dorrie52, can't wait to get started on it.


Hi Knitting Sue Great minds think alike!!! I had purchased it last week - that's how I knew about the link xx
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

i would gladly purchase this pattern from you.


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

the one on ebay is not exactly the same. how do you get the old brunswick book?


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

this is the exact pattern. where can i find the book?


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

the one on the brunswick babies book cover is the one i mean about it being exactly the same. where do you find the book?


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

That is the book exactly that I have. It was printed the year I got married. wow it's nice to knowit's still around.


----------



## khayslip (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's one I got free from a vintange knits site.


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

rshseaeagle, what is the volume number on the book you posted and do you know where it can be located? i don't purchase a lot of patterns but i would looooooove to have this exact one and would gladly pay for it. i am searching the net like crazy right now but can't find the exact pattern. thanks!


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

now that i am looking closer, even the brunswick baby is not exactly the same but it sure is gorgeous. i wonder if someone just mixed and matched the squares.


----------



## rshseaeagle (Mar 6, 2011)

sq said:


> now that i am looking closer, even the brunswick baby is not exactly the same but it sure is gorgeous. i wonder if someone just mixed and matched the squares.


You are correct, that is what happened. The double counterpane is the one in the patons 1283 book and the other square is actually the square that is posted in the free pattern from the vintage crochet site.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

just gorgeous!


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I found the Brunswick book on Amazon.


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks for posting the pattern. at first i didn't think it was the same leaf pattern. i'm pretty sure it is now. oh me of little faith!! thanks for posting. i will also check amazon for the other book.


----------



## cablemable (Jun 9, 2011)

hi this tonya (cablemable) I have this pattern it's alsoknown as the dutch panel. it works up quick and is beautiful when finished hoppe this helps.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

rshseaeagle said:


> Ashley,
> It's actually a combination of the Patons counterpane square and the Brunswick babies square. If you can't find it, I have the Patons pattern and I think someone else said they have the Brunswick Babies Pattern


FYI...to those who are interested...
There are several copies of the *Brunswick Babies* booklet available at Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Brunswick-Bab...03S0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310227955&sr=8-1
Kindest Regards,
OM girl/Becky


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

ashpankey said:


> i posted this in the wrong section, so i am posting it here....can anyone tell me what kind of pattern this is, and where i might purchase it??....google hasn't helped one bit!!!


There are lots of patterns similar, but without that second row of leaves. I love this one but don't think I've found it. There is one with just the four leaves in the middle in Knitted counterpanes. Some are called Grandmother's something and some Nantucket. they vary n what is in the other half of the square or triangle beyond the leaves and they are found in books of afghans. I think there may be one in one of Nicky Epstein's books.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Please READ THE RULES of this site! You can NOT post copyrighted material on this site, such as these book pages that have been posted. Please do not do this and subject this great site to legal liability!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I am going to notify the Admin. so that he can take these pages down...


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks so much for this pattern. I was mistaken about this pattern as I thought it was the one in the Brunswick babies book. But they are very similar. I have to make this now. It is so beautiful. I'm sure my knitting club will love it.


----------



## Margaree (May 24, 2011)

Here's another one:
http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/baby/crocus.html


----------



## rshseaeagle (Mar 6, 2011)

rshseaeagle said:


> khayslip said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one I got free from a vintange knits site.
> ...


----------



## rshseaeagle (Mar 6, 2011)

rshseaeagle said:


> khayslip said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one I got free from a vintange knits site.
> ...


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

this brunswick one is a beauty, too. unfortunately, it is crocheted. darn!!


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern!! I've been trying to find it and am most grateful for this pattern no matter what the copy right police say! It is still a wonderful site for help!!


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry I can't help you but it looks very pretty.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

OMgirl said:


> rshseaeagle said:
> 
> 
> > Ashley,
> ...


I just ordered this book from Amazon. Only $2.06! The picture on the cover IS KNIT even though it is advertised as crochet. We'll see.


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks for that info.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

I was writing a reply. I think it was zinged out by my computer. Thanks. I WILL DO T HIS NOW.
After two days mostly devoted to exploring this new (to me) community I will knit something, after I check my enmail....


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

I love this siteyou girls solve all problemswill never get to knitting I am always reading this siteI am SO HAPPY I found you guys and galsThank you!


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Someone here on KP posted a picture of their afghan(?) with this pattern done in white. It was just gorgeous.


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

here is another link for the free pattern in a .pdf file

http://knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/baby/crocus.html


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

rshseaeagle on page 3 has posted the right one


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

I worked on this. I was following the printed instructions correctly (I think)--I did rows 9 and 10 over and over (thinking it was either me or a break in the pattern) I am now at row 16 and giving up. I'm sure the pattern must be right. It is very helpful not tp be using straight needles and to have Mary Maxim orlon worsted (do they make that still?). Should I go the "Am I getting old?" topic.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

McCall's called this pattern lily pond in 1975 book


----------



## Danilou (Apr 4, 2011)

dorrie52 .. does not exist on ebay


----------



## knittingsue (May 31, 2011)

Danilou said:


> dorrie52 .. does not exist on ebay


i bought a knitting pattern from dorrie52 on ebay tonight, item number 300570727241, she still has three of the patterns for sale.She is in Australia.


----------



## dalli (Apr 4, 2011)

This is a great pattern am knitting at the moment in black and white for a bedspread have made a lot of these over the years, it is four pieces each takes about half an hour to knit, look lovely in different colours too. 8 ply wool you get four squares ( l6 pieces to 100grammes yarn) if you need the pattern send me a private message and I will take the time to write it out as I am no good at doing attachments. Please try this it is a great thing to make you can do a few squares at a time till you get enough for the throw, I have made cot, double bed, queens size spreads Dalli


----------



## Danilou (Apr 4, 2011)

thank you for the listing number. :-D


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Babys-Shawl-and-pram-cover-leaf-pattern-PATTERN-ONLY-/300555237569...

this is similar.... hope it helps


----------



## koalatytyme (Jul 3, 2011)

I believe I seen this in an old Sears Knitting book that my grandmother had. I've never tried it myself! Hope you find what you are looking for. 
Sometime Libraries have some pattern books. Check them out. You'll never know what you can find there!
koalatytyme


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

rshseaeagle said:


> It is what they call a counterpane throw/afghan. There is a very pretty one in the Lace and Leaves for Baby book. Do a search on Ravelry for "counterpane" and you might come up with some others. It is a vintage pattern that has recently popped up with many adaptations. I have seen shawls, afghans, sweaters, shawls and other things using the same counterpane pattern.
> I hope this helps some. Try LionBrand website too, they might have one that is free!


May i ask that the increase mentioned in the pattern is a M1?? Sorry if i seem dumb i just want to make this pattern so much ! thank u


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Chava for letting me know about vintage knits. I have some old pattern books and would like to give them away, but would like for them to go to a library or something that could benefit others.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Once they are digitalized even though people sell them, they at least willl survive, and people will use them. I was so happy to seee some of the bppks from the forties which I got from my aunt, several of which I had done garments from. When I contacted them they gave me two Ebooks--scarves and hats which are very nice. That they are saved in color is particuarly nice just to look at them.


----------



## Danilou (Apr 4, 2011)

listing has been removed ... see message that follow.

CATEGORIES MOTORSREAL ESTATETHE BIG DEALGROUP DEALS infoThis listing () has been removed, or this item is not available.

Please check that you've entered the correct item number
Listings that have ended 90 or more days ago will not be available for viewing.

About eBay | Announcements | Buy Hub | Register | Feedback Forum | Site Map | Policies | Customer Support | Advertise 



Copyright © 1995-2011 eBay Inc. All Rights Reserved. Designated trademarks and brands are the property of their respective owners. Use of this Web site constitutes acceptance of the eBay User Agreement and Privacy Policy.


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

Not exactly the same pattern but there was something similar posted just a week or so ago by another member. Take a look.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-16856-1.html

and here is the pattern
http://www.vintagepurls.co.nz/Downloads/StitchJan1951PramCover.pdf

Hope this helps.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Danilou said:


> listing has been removed ... see message that follow.
> 
> CATEGORIES MOTORSREAL ESTATETHE BIG DEALGROUP DEALS infoThis listing () has been removed, or this item is not available.
> 
> ...


Just checked ebay - pattern still for sale 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Babys-Shawl-and-pram-cover-leaf-pattern-PATTERN-ONLY-/300570727241?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

knittingsue said:


> Danilou said:
> 
> 
> > dorrie52 .. does not exist on ebay
> ...


Knittingsue is correct there is a Dorrie52: http://cgi.ebay.com/300570727241?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp5197.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D300570727241%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

try searching for knitted counterpane patterns.


----------



## Danilou (Apr 4, 2011)

I think I found the free pattern. check it out.
http://knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/baby/pdf/crocus-cot-cover.pdf


----------



## Danilou (Apr 4, 2011)

great, thanks. :-D


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

A M1 increase is done by using the 'ladder' between sts. You knit into this, either through the front or the back twisting it, which prevents a hole. It is practically an invisable increase.



hoodedmaiden60 said:


> rshseaeagle said:
> 
> 
> > It is what they call a counterpane throw/afghan. There is a very pretty one in the Lace and Leaves for Baby book. Do a search on Ravelry for "counterpane" and you might come up with some others. It is a vintage pattern that has recently popped up with many adaptations. I have seen shawls, afghans, sweaters, shawls and other things using the same counterpane pattern.
> ...


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Interesting posts - nice pattern - Am I mistaken or has Ashley not been heard from since her original post??


----------



## japd (Jul 10, 2011)

I made a bedspread with this pattern about 15 or 20 years ago. I think that it was in a Coats & Clarks booklet. They used to sell for 35 cents at a Ben Franklon store. I am really tellimg my age. You may be able to find it on the web. Good luck. Happy Knitting Japd


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Isn't that funny! i think you are right, all of us posting and looking for a pattern on her behalf. 
OK Ashley we know you are out there, where did you go?



Barb R said:


> Interesting posts - nice pattern - Am I mistaken or has Ashley not been heard from since her original post??


----------



## SomeoneWishin (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Ashley!
I've come across a couple of these lately and starting to see more of them come out. Here's a baby blanket with a similar look.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

I really like that edging on this one.


----------



## ashpankey (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you so much for the replies!!...i am researching them now....my co-worker is looking for them (being that i'm the young one at the salon) and i told her i would help...its going to be just georgeous!!...after she teaches me, i will be posting what we've created...thank you again, i appreciate ya'll!!!


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad to know you didn't leave us Ashley. Make sure you keep in touch and post your results.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh... I waited too long. Dorie sold all her patterns for this lovely item.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Oh... I waited too long. Dorie sold all her patterns for this lovely item.


Hi I have contacted Dorrie for you to ask if she has any more patterns for the shawl/blanket. Will let you know her reply x


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh... I waited too long. Dorie sold all her patterns for this lovely item.
> ...


Hi Dorrie52 has now relisted the pattern x


----------



## SomeoneWishin (Mar 30, 2011)

Since we're still on this subject, I don't know if any of you are interested in this, but of all patterns, I happen to stumble across this one late yesterday! It's called "Megan's Counterpane/Coverlet Square and it's a free pattern found here: http://megan.kiwi.gen.nz/Square/


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

This is gorgeous!! Thank you for posting the site!!!


----------



## threadgal (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Ashely, I made afghan like this. It came from a book called afghan II and swater collection by sears. The afghan was called Sweet Charlotte's Hush.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

I tried to access the pattern for sweet charlotte's hush which is on web as I was unhappy with the chart I got before. This led me into a registration problem inviovling facebook and I partially completed the procedure. I don't know if that will create scam problems or not but it does appear to be a site which will send unwanted emails and possibly distribute your information, I am not sure yet. I will have to create the chart for myself but am unsure about the center part. At least it clearly is from the center in four parts. After arguing with the "scrubby" people who knit cotton dish coths and use them, I found searchning that term gives endless pattern choices and you create swatches on cotton yarn which feels real good and can be used to wash dishes if you will. I just used cotton string I had around the house and found it a nice thing to do.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ashpankey said:


> i posted this in the wrong section, so i am posting it here....can anyone tell me what kind of pattern this is, and where i might purchase it??....google hasn't helped one bit!!!


It is from Patons and it is called Leafy Squares Counterpane. It is for experienced knitters and there are several sizes that can be knit up. 
http://www.patonsyarns.com
If you sign up and register for their site, then you will have lots of patterns at your fingertips.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> ashpankey said:
> 
> 
> > i posted this in the wrong section, so i am posting it here....can anyone tell me what kind of pattern this is, and where i might purchase it??....google hasn't helped one bit!!!
> ...


The one from Paton looks quite similar:









but to me, the one posted at the beginning looks like it has more leaves (12) than the Paton pattern (which has 4):


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

OMgirl said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > ashpankey said:
> ...


The one below is different. The one on top is found all over the place with different patterns beyond the leaves. I loved the one below with those extra leaves and hunted and hunted. I thought I had found it and saved it but cannot now find it. Computers can be frustrating.


----------



## Danilou (Apr 4, 2011)

this is the message I get when searching under the name you specified: 
Sorry, no Patons free patterns were found. Please try another search


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Danilou said:


> this is the message I get when searching under the name you specified:
> Sorry, no Patons free patterns were found. Please try another search


I found it. It's in one of the books, one close to the bottom I think when you click on books. But I think it is available elsewhere, possibly in a book from the library. One is in Knitted counterpanes. And maybe one in an Epstein book.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Danilou said:


> this is the message I get when searching under the name you specified:
> Sorry, no Patons free patterns were found. Please try another search


You have to register and sign up for the Patons site first. But I do believe that the booklet this pattern is in, needs to be bought. I have gotten many free patterns from the Patons web site, but then I have signed up and registered as a member of this site. Perhaps this will help you??
You have to go to
http://www.patonsyarns.com


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

I registerd for the site today and could not find this pattern


----------



## MEL2020 (Jul 13, 2011)

I believe it's a variation on this pattern.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

I have forgotten how to do the neat 2 tog to slant either left or right, like decreasing for a sleeve. I have improvised but I think there is a better way.
Thanks a million for this pattern. I have a version of this pattern which someone thoughfully sent me, I was able to print it but not save it on my computer. I finally was able to start the square. 
Once you get the first three rows right and get the corner right, I would still not say it is easy. It is fun. I see no way I would ever do 23 such squares. I will do four, once I have four balls of the same yarn. It MUST be done on size 8 or larger needles. I assume at least some of you people use knitting machines!
I'll see if I can download this and check for any differences, and copy in writing any I note.


----------



## MEL2020 (Jul 13, 2011)

How about this, it's Patons Pram Cover


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

I downloaded this and stored it successfully. The instructions I am following are for the complex pattern. aftr I do the one--yellpw afghan square I am doing, I will do one square from this (white) pattern. I think 4 squares from here would be a very nice thing to have. 
I have also started knitting "scrubbies" in plain string and find it fun to work with though I have problems seeing the patterns I am checking. I knit sweaters for my kids over the years and they did like them, but I did find one in someone's car trunk under a spare tire! I think I will knit scrubbies for my kids as, if, they visit me. They are old enough to appreciate that I make anything for them and have a use for these!


----------



## MEL2020 (Jul 13, 2011)

I really think this is it the yellow one is done in heavier yarn than the torquoise. It was found in the following book; it is now out of print. There is one on Ebay.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

The four leaf square is available in this Paton book. Not the one with more leaves though. http://www.patonsyarns.com/patternbook.php?PBS=500598


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

MEL2020 said:


> How about this, it's Patons Pram Cover


Hi This is the same pattern that Dorrie52 is selling on ebay. It is the closest one to the yellow one with the same amount of petals x
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Nanas-Butterfly-Friends?_trksid=p4340.l2563


----------



## MEL2020 (Jul 13, 2011)

I found the pdf for it, so I will attach it to this post. You will have to select download at the bottom of the reply.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't know from where I downloaded now but I now have clear legible versions of both squares stored on my machine. I am knitting one square of the complex one (yellow) and then will knit one square of the simpler one (white) and then sit back and admire them. I have been drooling to do this pattern ever since I first saw it! I guess I will end up with wet knitting. :lol:


----------



## Dianeks2 (Apr 19, 2011)

rshseaeagle said:


> It is what they call a counterpane throw/afghan. There is a very pretty one in the Lace and Leaves for Baby book. Do a search on Ravelry for "counterpane" and you might come up with some others. It is a vintage pattern that has recently popped up with many adaptations. I have seen shawls, afghans, sweaters, shawls and other things using the same counterpane pattern.
> I hope this helps some. Try LionBrand website too, they might have one that is free!


I recently, (within the past few months) saw a pattern for a beret type hat with a similiar "leaf" pattern, I just can't remember where I saw it. I guess the memory is one of the first things that goes........

Diane


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

MEL2020 said:


> I found the pdf for it, so I will attach it to this post. You will have to select download at the bottom of the reply.


Hi Hope you don't mind me mentioning but the pattern for the download is not the pattern for the picture of the blue blanket shown. The download only has 1 petal in each corner like the white one. xx


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

This is the pattern, and it is really fun to make, I have made several for gifts, they always get raves. There are lots of patterns for just the 4 leaf square, but this one with 12 is just beautiful.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Where's this pattern?


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

kreweel said:


> This is the pattern, and it is really fun to make, I have made several for gifts, they always get raves. There are lots of patterns for just the 4 leaf square, but this one with 12 is just beautiful.


I would love this pattern but it must not have come through. Will you try again??


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

I was responding to someone on here, and now I can't find it, the pattern for the 12 leaf counterpane is for sale on e-bay, I think she is in Aust. I forgot to do the quote thing, sorry.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

kreweel said:


> I was responding to someone on here, and now I can't find it, the pattern for the 12 leaf counterpane is for sale on e-bay, I think she is in Aust. I forgot to do the quote thing, sorry.


Hi here is the link to Dorrie52 on ebay x
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Babys-Shawl-and-pram-cover-leaf-pattern-PATTERN-ONLY-/300576802495?pt=AU_Knitting&hash=item45fbc606bf#ht_1030wt_905


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## MEL2020 (Jul 13, 2011)

Just below the blanket where it days download, it may take a few min. depending on the speed of your connection. The pattern is now out of print but was offered as a .pdf file for free. I can't wait to try it; Looks hard though.


----------



## MEL2020 (Jul 13, 2011)

The pattern is no longer in print, it is being shared via .pdf file. You can't purchase the pattern except on ebay by purchasing the out of print booklet.


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

MEL2020 said:


> The pattern is no longer in print, it is being shared via .pdf file. You can't purchase the pattern except on ebay by purchasing the out of print booklet.


Thanks for this pattern but it is not the one everyone is looking for. There is a gal on e-bay that is selling the 12 leaf pattern, I am waiting to hear from her on the money exchange rate.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Someone here did send me to where I got the 12 leaf pattern which I was able to download but not store on my computer. I have a printout which I am knitting a square from. This is a "vintage counterpane" blanket as well. I'll do one more search.


----------



## SomeoneWishin (Mar 30, 2011)

Am I the one that confused here? The download is NOT for this green 12 leaf pattern.....please look at the pattern picture. You can purchase the green one with the 12 leaves from Ebay.


----------



## trainmaster (Jul 3, 2011)

I also would love to have this pattern


----------



## nourfa (Nov 17, 2011)

very good


----------



## japd (Jul 10, 2011)

I made this pattern at least 30 years ago as a bedspread. I made it with Red Heart which was the best yarn you could buy at that time. It was very heavy but I used it for several years. I don't remember the name of the pattern. It is made in triangle and then 4 are sewn together to make a square. There was an lace edging that was made separately and then sewn on.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Whilst I agree most of the patterns shown are almost the same, the picture shown in this topic seems to have more leaves knit into each section whereas most of the links shown have just the 4. I really like this yellow one shown here. Very unusual.


----------



## 1tammy (Jul 29, 2015)

It's called Sweet Charlotte Hush
tammy


----------



## 1tammy (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm also looking for the pattern
t


----------



## threadgal (Jun 26, 2011)

This is a great pattern and easy. They are done as squares with a leaf in one corner and the ribs in the other corner. There is also a pattern for a shrug with this pattern. It's called the Alpine Shrug.


----------

